# Games that deserve Sequels and Reboots



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 23, 2014)

What games Deserve sequels, and Reboots?

Here's mine

1. Ultimate Spiderman (Sequel)

This game is short, but has high replay value. Also, (In case you didn't know) the game is based on one of the Spiderman comics, and I think it is the most entertaining Spider Man game along with Spiderman 2, and Spider-Man Shattered Dimensions. This game has the most beautiful Cel shaded graphics to be inspired by the Spiderman comic book, but yet one wants to pay attention to it? For goodness sake, the game showed a true definition of a real Spiderman game with the awesome combat, upgrading elements, and it had Venom for god's sake! this game deserve a Sequel


2. Area 51 (Reboot)

People fail to realize good shooters when they see them. The story was superb, and the enemies was perfect. Some enemies would rush to attack you, so that adds suspense, and difficulty, which give the game a challenge. This game is long as hell to be on the PS2, and Xbox, which is Impressive, because most shooter games I see on 6th gen is short, so I would really recommend you to get this if you haven't played it.


3. Gun (Sequel)

This game was short just like Spiderman, but gave a good challenge in the end. Aside from the short game every other aspect was Top Tier along with the very detailed content that made the setting comfortable, and made you sink more into the Western game. It had options such as mining gold with your axe, and upgrading your ammo, guns, and so on. When it comes to Cowboy video games it isn't many out there, but only 3 (As far as I know), and those are Gun, Red dead revolver, and Red Redemption. I would love a reboot to come out some day at least 


4. Syphon Filter (Reboot)

This is possibly my favorite shooter game of all time, and yet no one haven't recognized it? This game series always had positive reviews, and I know since I played them all. The game had stealth missions, interesting character, and an amusing weapons such as tasering the hell out off someone until they catch on fire. Having a reboot for this series would be great since it have been seven years since Bend Studios made a Syphon filter game.



5. Def Jam Fight for NY (Reboot)

There is only one hip hop fighting game that defeats their prequel, and sequel, and that is Def Jam Fight for NY. There were so many features like special moves, five types of different fighting styles, and you get to have a girlfriend  . It had so many legendary hip hop artists, that you can play as, and pummel until you destroyed one of them. The story revolves around beef, and that my friend make it interesting. Some of the messages you get in story mode is comical as heck. I really hope there is a reboot for it some day, and this time it would be Open World .


----------



## Tom (Jun 23, 2014)

Half life 2 (Someone Had to)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 23, 2014)

Dragon's Dogma.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 23, 2014)

Super Mario Sunshine. Nuff said.


----------



## Necron (Jun 23, 2014)

If a game needs a reboot, it's because it became sh*t, so you'd better have a new IP and always play the good old titles. So I don't think any game deserves a reboot.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2014)

Necron said:


> If a game needs a reboot, it's because it became sh*t, so you'd better have a new IP and always play the good old titles. So I don't think any game deserves a reboot.


 
That's not necessarily true. Some games just die off because of lack of funding or similar reasons. 

For example, The Legend of Dragoon. That game was amazeballs for a PS1 game, and a sequel was in place but eventually it got canned for some reason. 

So uh...yeah, Legend of Dragoon needs a sequel.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 24, 2014)

Valkyria Chronicles needs more sequels.

Right Sega?
Right?
Yeah, **** you too Sega.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 24, 2014)

1) Alan Wake (American Nightmare doesn't count).

It's cool, though, because Remedy's making a Quantum Break... which is also going to be a tv show... o-oh boy.

2) TimeSplitters

It's always tiiiiime to split.


----------



## frogboy (Jun 24, 2014)

Virtue's Last Reward pls ;n;


----------



## Gahars (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh, of course, how could I forget: Megaman Legends 2

Upboats to the left, please.


----------



## Necron (Jun 24, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That's not necessarily true. Some games just die off because of lack of funding or similar reasons.
> 
> For example, The Legend of Dragoon. That game was amazeballs for a PS1 game, and a sequel was in place but eventually it got canned for some reason.
> 
> So uh...yeah, Legend of Dragoon needs a sequel.


See, a sequel and/or remake is needed here. If that game is rebooted, people would complain is not like the original, so you'd better have a new IP or spiritual succesor


----------



## megaexplosion (Jun 24, 2014)

I dunno about reboots but I'd like to see a graphically updated version of the PSX Spyro trilogy!

edit: Actually a reboot would be cool as long as they went back to the collect-a-thon style the game had. Those collecting platformers are great games that can be super creative, have a cool plot, and are lacking nowadays. Also, IMHO, Spyro took a wrong turn with the Skylanders stuff... I don't like it.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 24, 2014)

Necron said:


> See, a sequel and/or remake is needed here. If that game is rebooted, people would complain is not like the original, so you'd better have a new IP or spiritual succesor


 
I just got this from Wiki



> Reboots are common in the video game industry,[4] particularly with franchises that have multiple entries in the series.[4] Reboots in video games are used to refresh the storyline and elements of the game.[4]


.... It was not to remove the original content, but some people do what you said for whatever reason. I guess its different definitions for Reboots when it comes to video games


----------



## JustTheOtherGuy (Jun 24, 2014)

I would also love some updated HD remasters of Spryo 1, 2 and 3, like OOT was overhauled for 3DS.
As far as sequels, we(at least I) need L.A. Noire and Sleeping Dogs follow ups.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 24, 2014)

F-zero.
I'm not much of a racer, but IMO GX was the best racing game of that generation and the next one. Sonic racing came close in terms of speed and Mario kart 8 has the corkscrews, but both are at best close to the experience.

Rise of nations.
I've got to admit I've never gotten to playing rise of legends. But from what I can tell, it's more of a spin-off than an actual sequel. But when looking at other RTS'es getting sequels like nothing and this kind of just being there is kinda sad. On the plus side...it's not like there is much room for improvement to begin with (for a ten year old game, it holds up very strongly today). 

Beyond good and evil.
Well...because beyond good and evil. Had a good storyline and interesting characters, but the sequel seems to be vaporware at this point... 



I'd list games like Unreal Tournament, Stealth bastard deluxe or the incredible machines, but those are already being worked on.


----------



## megaexplosion (Jun 24, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> F-zero.
> I'm not much of a racer, but IMO GX was the best racing game of that generation and the next one. Sonic racing came close in terms of speed and Mario kart 8 has the corkscrews, but both are at best close to the experience.


 

I agree. F-Zero had a feel of a pure racing game that was about strategy and skill without being a party game a la MK and Sonic Racing. It was like a cartoony, realistic racong game in which you go 10000000 miles per hour.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 24, 2014)

Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2014)

im 18th post and no one said FF VII yet... you people bring shame to your family guys.



anyway...

Beyond Good & Evil
The World Ends With You (dont care what anyone says, shit was fun)
Castle Crashers
Red Dead Redemption
Psychonauts


all sequels.


----------



## Dork (Jun 24, 2014)

New Super Mario Bros.

l-lol


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 24, 2014)

Flame said:


> im 18th post and no one said FF VII yet... you people bring shame to your family guys.


 
Probably because FFVII is shit.

;O;


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Probably because FFVII is shit.
> 
> ;O;


 

it was nice knowing... once the police find your raped dead body in the woods.. ill have a moment of silence for you.. and can i have your all your games?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 24, 2014)

Shenmue


----------



## pasc (Jun 24, 2014)

The Megaman EXE Series... (a collection would be sufficient)

Edit:




megaexplosion said:


> I agree. F-Zero had a feel of a pure racing game that was about strategy and skill without being a party game a la MK and Sonic Racing. It was like a cartoony, realistic racong game in which you go 10000000 miles per hour.


 
Holy Sh!t ! yeah !!!!

BTW: Bomberman ? Someon should make a clone...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2014)

Flame said:


> it was nice knowing... once the police find your raped dead body in the woods.. ill have a moment of silence for you.. and can i have your all your games?


FFVII is a story about the homoerotic tension between Sephiroth, a man with an Oedipus complex larger than his ridiculously huge _*dual*_ katana _(practical!)_, rivaled only by Cloud's whiny bitching, which is directly comparable to his scientifically improbable, massive buster sword which plays the extension of his manhood, or rather, the only thing that's manly about Cloud, considering he passes as a woman so easily.







That's plot, ladies and gentlemen! _;O;_

To be fair though, the setting is pretty nice and could warrant a another side story or a reboot.


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 24, 2014)

Chrono Trigger
Earthbound/Mother
Total Overdose

I'll post more if I remember...These are the top 3 that suddenly came in my mind


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 24, 2014)

Battle Network Series (Megaman.EXE)
Valkyria Chronicles
Shin Megami Tensei (Where's V?)
Crash Bandicoot
Conker
Banjo & Kazooie
Metroid
F-Zero
Wario Land/World
Tactics Ogre
Drakengard


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair though, the setting is pretty nice and could warrant a *another side story* or a reboot.


 
After Dirge of Cerberus? No thanks.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> After Dirge of Cerberus? No thanks.


I still maintain that Crisis Core wasn't half-bad. The story was the usual Squeenix whinefest, but it was solid otherwise.


----------



## Terenigma (Jun 24, 2014)

Remake Terranigma.

/Thread


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 24, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> Remake Terranigma.
> 
> /Thread


 
and don't release it in america


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I still maintain that Crisis Core wasn't half-bad. The story was the usual Squeenix whinefest, but it was solid otherwise.


 

Decent, but unnecessary. The original does fine job of covering Zack's story. It just felt like Square-Enix was out of ideas and thought retelling the story of "some dude who had the buster sword prior to Cloud" while shoehorning in future pointless plot elements was a good idea when it really wasn't. It'd be preferred that Square just leave the Compilation of VII alone unless they're going to make a real effort at an HD remake of the original. That's what their fans really want. Everything else is just superfluous at this point.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Decent, but unnecessary. The original does fine job of covering Zack's story. It just felt like Square-Enix was out of ideas and thought retelling the story of "some dude who had the buster sword prior to Cloud" while shoehorning in future pointless plot elements was a good idea when it really wasn't. It'd be preferred that Square just leave the Compilation of VII alone unless they're going to make a real effort at an HD remake of the original. That's what their fans really want. Everything else is just superfluous at this point.


An HD remake of the original with less random encounters, less buttmad whining and more actual exploration would've been nice, I could go with that. A little re-telling of the story, dare I call it that way.


----------



## Jean Karlo (Jun 24, 2014)

Remake of terranigma
Sequel for The world ends with you
Remake of the first 2 metal gears

Diamond and pearl remakes  (jk)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> An HD remake of the original with less random encounters, less buttmad whining and more actual exploration would've been nice, I could go with that. A little re-telling of the story, dare I call it that way.


 
"FFVII: "The tl;dr Version"


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> "FFVII: "The tl;dr Version *HD*"


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 24, 2014)

Why are there so many posts in this thread of games that already have sequels?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Why are there so many posts in this thread of games that already have sequels?


Because judging by The Amazing Spiderman 2, stuff that doesn't have a sequel yet doesn't necessarily make a good one. _;O;_


----------



## XDel (Jun 24, 2014)

The SMS Snail Game, or...

Wonder Boy

Alex Kidd

Miracle Warriors


I dunno, lots of stuff.


----------



## dmace81 (Jun 24, 2014)

Lego City Undercover 2, Contra 5, Super mario 3d land 2 and bring back the Kuribo's shoe, mini mushroom, new bomb suit, and use hammer temporarly, Super mario galaxy 3 with various new power ups, Jett Rocket 3, Super Mario 64 - 3ds remastered version with better graphics, better camera, and playable Luigi etc, New Super Mario Bros. 3 for 3ds The Return Of Wart, Luigi's Mansion 3, Megaman 11 nes style, Punch Out!! 2 wii u, King Of The Dragons, Joe & Mac, Blackthorne, Another World 2, Metal Warriors, Zombies Ate My Neighbors reboot or sequel, Aero Fighters, Shadowrun Snes remake, Rock'n Roll Racing snes remake, Snatcher reboot or sequel, Jurrasic Park The Chaos Continues snes remake side scrolling shooter, Crystalis remake, Panic Resturant, Chip & Dale rescue rangers, street fighter 2010, jackal, journey to silus, gyruss, Adventure Island reboot, Rad Racer, Faxanadu, Mario Kart 64 3ds with online play, Pacmania, Blast Corps, Alundra, Blaster Master reboot, Colony Wars reboot or remake, River King ds sequel on 3ds, Gex reboot, Heart Of Darkness sequel, Oddworld 3, Metal Slug reboot, Jet Moto reboot, mechwarrior 3050 remake, Strike sequel game after Nuclear Strike, Pepsiman 2 or reboot/remake, Pitfall the mayan adventure remake or sequel, Parappa The Rapper 3, Road Rash reboot, Robotrek remake, chrono trigger sequel, samurai showdown reboot, skate or die, suikoden III, Tomba!, GI Joe arcade remake, X-men arcade remake, Simpsons arcade remake, Dungeons & Dragons arcade remake, Wing Commander, super mario bros. in 3d for 3ds, Battletoads, Indy Heat, Die Hard, P.O.W., Hogans Alley on wii u with use of gamepad, Ikari Warriors, Popeye, RBI baseball, rescue the embassy mission, rygar reboot better graphics sidescrolling, Section Z, Star Trek 50th anniversary edition remake of star trek 25 anniversary edition, Star Tropics reboot, wraith of the black manta, toobin, arkanoid 3ds, Bomberman 3ds, RC pro am reboot, comic zone sequel or with better graphics sidescroller, Star Wars Xwing/tie fighter game, Chibi Robo 2 for wii u, Bart Vs. The space mutants (love cartoony games) , earthworm jim wii u, old virtual boy games rereleased for 3ds in 3d and other colors then all red and black, Super Offroad reboot same overhead graphics, Mr. Driller Wii with different characters & multiplayer online. WHEW! Ok ill stop. I guess I like old games. I apologize for the grammer.   The pepsiman one was kinda a joke. lol


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 24, 2014)

Desert Strike needs an HD remake or better yet the actual Future Strike title I was denied back in the 90's, it needs to be made.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 24, 2014)

Metal Arms seriously needs one. The only game even had a cliffhanger ending pointing to a sequel.


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2014)

My usual answer in these situations:

Terra Nova: Strike Force Centauri 


It was made by Looking Glass Studios, and like their other titles it was awesome amazing revolutionary ahead of its time, highly critically acclaimed but (unlike their other titles) unfortunately a commercial flop, never receiving the many sequels and reboots it so richly deserves.


Read all about it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 25, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> "FFVII: "The tl;dr Version"


 

There is a HD mod for the PC versions of FFVII at least.

I might bother one day but it's like 10GB. I mean New Vision for the original Deus Ex is like 2GB max.


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 25, 2014)

Thumbs up for the other guy that said TimeSplitters. Pls Crytek UK. Im beggin u.

Also, Banjo-Threeie.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 25, 2014)

A new Pokémon Mystery Dungeon.

Pls Nintendo.

Pls.


----------



## MasterMan (Jun 25, 2014)

Jet Grind Radio.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 25, 2014)

Megaman X.
Start the whole thing over but without sigma.


----------



## Jean Karlo (Jun 25, 2014)

Megaman zero, like the gba series, not like zx or advent.


----------



## CompassNorth (Jun 25, 2014)

Am I the only one that dislikes sequels? It's one of the reasons why games these days are so bland.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 25, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Am I the only one that dislikes sequels? It's one of the reasons why games these days are so bland.


 

There's nothing wrong with a sequel, it's just eventually they get a bit stale.

Plus developers can be innovative but they can't always crap out new ideas. So when they make a game that does well and can continue, they might as well finish that story and develop something on the side too. Like Uncharted, Naughty Dog made three games for it then moved on to The Last of Us. Now they're back for Uncharted 4.

Sequels give you the chance to build upon your previous game. So if your game had flaws, you can iron those out and try something new. Like look at Assassin's Creed. The first game plays like ass. So they ironed out the kinks and tried new ideas and made Assassin's Creed II, which is a lot better. And now it's getting really fucking old.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 25, 2014)

I wouldnt mind a new red faction game on next gen (of course you can just hand me a sandbox game with the destruction engine and I would be happy)
A new burnout game would be good as well rather then crition just making nfs rehashes every year
and atlus needs to make 3d dot game heroes 2


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 25, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> I wouldnt mind a new red faction game on next gen (of course you can just hand me a sandbox game with the destruction engine and I would be happy)


 
Ahhh this, definitely. Loved Red Faction Armageddon, even if it was extremely linear compared to Guerrilla.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jun 25, 2014)

Even tho it had a sequel which didn't quite live up to the first i would LOVE another Mark of Kri game.....man i remember playing the balls off it on my PS2 when it came out

Amazing visuals,Innovative combat system and epic soundtrack really made it a stand out hit just imagine this on PS4 or the WiiU


----------



## yule80 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 17, 2014)

A prequel to TWEWY and Solatorobo would be nice.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 17, 2014)

dmace81 said:


> Jurrasic Park The Chaos Continues snes remake side scrolling shooter


I played that game again last year. When I was a kid, I think I had only ever beaten one level of that game. Was able to beat a few more this time, but damn that game is still hard but (mostly) fair.


> chrono trigger sequel


I suppose there's always Chrono Cross. Never played it, though.


> X-men arcade remake, Simpsons arcade remake


Man, those two arcade cabinets (especially Simpsons since we had that at the Hockey Rinks my dad played/reffed at most) ate so many quarters as a kid.


> Wing Commander


Familiar with Star Citizen? Chris Roberts has come out of retirement for a new space sim with a persistent online universe. If that doesn't catch your fancy, it also comes with a single-player campaign called Squadron 42.


> Star Trek 50th anniversary edition remake of star trek 25 anniversary edition


I absolutely loved Star Trek: 25th Anniversary and its sequel, Star Trek: Judgment Rites. If you haven't played ST:JR, I highly recommend it. Make sure, like with 25th anniversary, you get the CD version to get the voice acting from the original crew. For some reason game developers these days can't figure out how to make a Star Trek game as faithful to the spirit of the show as those games were. The exploration, contacting unknown species, diplomacy, finding the _best_ solution to a problem (loved that there were so many ways to complete a mission)... nowadays it's just cash-grab action and such. Oh, and also give Star Trek: A Final Unity a try; it's in a similar vein to ST25 and STJR as a point-and-click, but features the cast of The Next Generation.


> WHEW! Ok ill stop. I guess I like old games.


There's no shame in that.


----------



## Sychophantom (Aug 17, 2014)

Superman 64, Surf Ninjas, and Plumbers Don't Wear Ties.


----------



## EverCoo (Aug 17, 2014)

.....

I AM TUROK!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rune Factory, the game had so much potential but its most likely dead now.

>screaming and crying inside<


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 17, 2014)

Twinsen's odyssey/Little big Adventure serie. It's one of the best series I ever played, I feel it needs a sequel or at least an hd reboot (android reboot doesn't count much even if it was reworked by the original team)


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 18, 2014)

an actual sequel for Super Metroid, and while they are at it, an HD remake.
Banjo Threeie plz ;O;
Psychonauts sequel
Gravity Rush sequel
Conker Bad Fur Day remake or sequel for PS4, Wii U or PC(I'll not gonna buy a Xboned only for that game)


----------



## matpower (Aug 18, 2014)

Mega Man Star Force 
Solatorobo 2 or Pre-Solatorobo would be pretty cool.
Oh yeah, there is Ghost Trick and TWEWY too.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Aug 18, 2014)

The World Ends With You!
Freelancer (Yeah, I know about Star Citizen, but, I really mean a Freelancer 2 with Trent and Juni and the good old cast, and the good old gameplay, but improved)
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor (Seriously, I loved the first two, and there's no reason not to make a third one... or a fourth one... or a fifth one...)
Need For Speed: Most Wanted (2005: AWESOME! 2012: Crap... just remake Most Wanted 2005... but, then again, it's EA, we'll probably have to buy the rest of the cars (other than the started ones) as DLC... And yeah, I actually believe EA can go that low.)


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 6, 2014)

for sequals

psychonauts
it left on a cliffhanger so yeah makes sence for it to get a sequal if you ask me why why did this game sell badly

destroy all humans
anyone remember this game you play as a alien and just run around killing everyone it had like a few sequals and then just vanished  to the realms of obscurity shame i woudnt mind a destroy all humans 3 to be hounest it was a fun series

conkers bad fur day
oh wait microsoft fierd the creator of the game *sighs*see this is why i hate xbox they practically killed any chance for one of my fav games to ever get a seaual *sighs* thank goodness i got a ps3 but id still really want one we need another adventure with everyones favourite binge drinking squirrel XD

madworld
i dunno whether anarchy rains counts as a sequal or not but a new madworld game woud work wounders for the wii us tablet controller madworld was just one of those game that fades into obscurity shame because its a super fun game and used the wii to its full potential


reboots

starfox
please nintendo just please bring this series back i miss it i adore starfox 64 it was one of the most fun games on the system so please make a new starfox if they did it would make me more likely want a wii u

echo the dolphin
not because i like the series i just see it having potential to be a good game echo was just one of those games that was a interesting idea but it was way to confusing maybe if it got a reboot it would fix all the problems of it i dunno plus i like dolphins so yeah XDDDD

golden axe
a very fun beat m up series for the sega genesis and arcades (i even liked golden axe 3 belive it or not) id love to see it return just not like beast rider which i heard was mediocre as hell

alundra
a pretty cool little rpg series that was on the ps1 but after that it just fades into obscurity id love to see this forgotten franchise rebooted so yeah just make it have a amazing soundtrack like the first game did ^^


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 6, 2014)

thesupremegamer said:


> for sequals
> 
> psychonauts
> it left on a cliffhanger so yeah makes sence for it to get a sequal if you ask me why why did this game sell badly


Do Tim Schaffer's games ever sell as well as they're received critically?



> madworld
> i dunno whether anarchy rains counts as a sequal or not but a new madworld game woud work wounders for the wii us tablet controller madworld was just one of those game that fades into obscurity shame because its a super fun game and used the wii to its full potential


Personally, I was a bit disappointed by Madworld.  I didn't like the arena approach it took to the levels where you keep killing until the boss fight is unlocked.  I didn't feel there was much replayability that way.  If instead it took a more arcade approach where you compete for a high score without a limitless supply of things to kill, it may have been a bit more interesting.



> reboots
> 
> starfox
> please nintendo just please bring this series back i miss it i adore starfox 64 it was one of the most fun games on the system so please make a new starfox if they did it would make me more likely want a wii u


New Star Fox scheduled for 2015 release.


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 6, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Do Tim Schaffer's games ever sell as well as they're received critically?
> 
> 
> Personally, I was a bit disappointed by Madworld. I didn't like the arena approach it took to the levels where you keep killing until the boss fight is unlocked. I didn't feel there was much replayability that way. If instead it took a more arcade approach where you compete for a high score without a limitless supply of things to kill, it may have been a bit more interesting.
> ...


i dunno psychonauts just deserves it since it left on a cliffhanger so yeah


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 6, 2014)

The Bloody Roar series could really use a remake. It had much potential and I liked the concept, but it was in the hands of a bankrupt company and ended up as wasted potential.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 6, 2014)

Legacy of Kain. No, Nosgoth doesn't count.


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 6, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> The Bloody Roar series could really use a remake. It had much potential and I liked the concept, but it was in the hands of a bankrupt company and ended up as wasted potential.


 
its a real shame when companys go bankrupt *sighs* some great games have so much potential but they just dont sell well *sighs*

bloody roar looks like a fun game aswell


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Sep 6, 2014)

I would like a complete remake of Xenogears please...


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 6, 2014)

BAHIM Z 360 said:


> I would like a complete remake of Xenogears please...


and if they do do thayt release it in the pal terretory since we never got the origonal version *sighs*


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Sep 6, 2014)

thesupremegamer said:


> and if they do do thayt release it in the pal terretory since we never got the origonal version *sighs*


 
Lol I forgot that they never released it in Europe.


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 6, 2014)

BAHIM Z 360 said:


> Lol I forgot that they never released it in Europe.


yeah i dunno why they didnt its not like it woudnt have had a fanbase here  *sighs* did they think pal gamers didnt play rpgs or something?


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Sep 6, 2014)

thesupremegamer said:


> yeah i dunno why they didnt its not like it woudnt have had a fanbase here *sighs* did they think pal gamers didnt play rpgs or something?


 
I dunno... maybe its a European thing 

Like why they didn't release Parasite Eve 1 but released Parasite Eve 2? (Heck its not even available on the European PSN)


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 6, 2014)

BAHIM Z 360 said:


> I dunno... maybe its a European thing
> 
> Like why they didn't release Parasite Eve 1 but released Parasite Eve 2? (Heck its not even available on the European PSN)


this happened with mana khemia aswell the first game got released in europe (along with the psp port) but the sequal never made it to europe *sighs*


----------

